# I love them <3



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

*soooooo MUCH!!! Sometimes I just sit back and watch them and think how lucky I am to have two of the best Chi girlies ever that are just the bestest sisters & friends! I love my girls!

Trying to get a pic of them sitting pretty, Kizzie wasn't having it! lol Not sure how they got like this, I didn't even pose them believe it or not! lololol









She's a poser and a cutie!









My Kizzie girl









Shayley.....









Kizzie......









AND together now!! lol



























<3 Love my Shay









My baby girl Shayley looking adorable






*


----------



## amyalina25 (Jan 10, 2011)

I love your girls too kerri! they are so adorable! x


----------



## liss77 (Feb 9, 2011)

Oh those girls are sooo adorable. They look like the best of friends


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Awwww they are such sweeties. Love the black and white pic. My boys would love your girls!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:hello1:


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

And well you should becasue they are precious! Isn't it amazing how they make our lives-and our hearts-so much more full??


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Simply beautiful photos!! Your girls are wonderful, I think you are very fortunate..


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

I love them! They look like they're so sweet and have the cutest personalities! I love the pictures of their tongues. Hilarious!! HAHA.


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

stunning girls  can really see Kizzies tan in these pics


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Dual tongues!!  lol They are sooooo cute and adorable and they sure look like they love their mama. :love1:


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I think your girls are some of the most loved on the board...and you know we all obsess and love!


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

They are sooooo adorable :daisy: I just love the first picture


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

amyalina25 said:


> I love your girls too kerri! they are so adorable! x


Aw Thank you hon!



liss77 said:


> Oh those girls are sooo adorable. They look like the best of friends


Thank you! They really are! They love each other so much!



pam6400 said:


> Awwww they are such sweeties. Love the black and white pic. My boys would love your girls!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:hello1:


LOL Awww my girls would love your boys! They would go great! lol Thanks hon!



jesuschick said:


> And well you should becasue they are precious! Isn't it amazing how they make our lives-and our hearts-so much more full??


You're so right! If I did not have Shayley & Kizzie my heart would not be full. Yes maybe for other reasons but NOT the reasons they give me. I wake up every morning no matter if I had 4 hours or 8 hours of sleep with a HUGE smile on my face because I have one licking my nose or jumping on my chest LOL I couldn't imagine life without a dog, my girls make me sooo happy! Thanks hon!



chideb said:


> Simply beautiful photos!! Your girls are wonderful, I think you are very fortunate..


Thank you! I feel so lucky that they found me <3



rms3402 said:


> I love them! They look like they're so sweet and have the cutest personalities! I love the pictures of their tongues. Hilarious!! HAHA.


Thanks! They have great personalities! I love the Personality of a Chi! Nothing else like it!! lol I know they were cracking me up with their tongues, first one did it, then the other, then both I was like you girls are silly! 



sugarbaby said:


> stunning girls  can really see Kizzies tan in these pics


Thanks hon I know it was really popping out in these photos! I think I can see her tan legs coming in much more too. When flash and sunlight hits you can see it clearly! She's so speical!



cherper said:


> Dual tongues!!  lol They are sooooo cute and adorable and they sure look like they love their mama. :love1:


lol Thank you  They are so silly they must have been having a contest going on or something I didn't know about lolol They better love me as much as I love their little monkey butts!! lol



flippedstars said:


> I think your girls are some of the most loved on the board...and you know we all obsess and love!


lol Aw Thanks Kristi! That was very sweet. 



2Cheese said:


> They are sooooo adorable :daisy: I just love the first picture


Aw thanks hon!!! <3


----------



## Shamelle (Jan 20, 2010)

great picts, the first one and the tongues made me smile.

I know what you mean, I adore my girls and sometimes I think I went 10 years without a dog, what was I thinking! Now I have a life again!


----------



## chi's R me (Jun 30, 2009)

VERY cute pic.s I never seem to get good pictures like that.


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

Shamelle said:


> great picts, the first one and the tongues made me smile.
> 
> I know what you mean, I adore my girls and sometimes I think I went 10 years without a dog, what was I thinking! Now I have a life again!


lol Aw thanks! I'm glad they made you smile  I am so happy after 10 years you have a dog again, they really make your life full and happy. I hardly ever have a bad day because even if I am having one for whatever silly reason, I look down and have a little black Chi by my feet that without even doign anything can make me smile lol. It's funny how they can make you so happy. I've read a million times dogs relieve stress from your life and I believe it 100%



chi's R me said:


> VERY cute pic.s I never seem to get good pictures like that.


Thanks hon! When I take their pics I round them up and just sit them down, they listen pretty good. . .Shayley much more than Kizzie lol then again Shayley has 6 years a head of Kizzie and is a great listener! You'll get some great pics before you know it! I use treats to help them focus.


----------



## Ness♥Bella (Oct 13, 2010)

What adorable lil Divas!


----------



## Shamelle (Jan 20, 2010)

> lol Aw thanks! I'm glad they made you smile I am so happy after 10 years you have a dog again, they really make your life full and happy. I hardly ever have a bad day because even if I am having one for whatever silly reason, I look down and have a little black Chi by my feet that without even doign anything can make me smile lol. It's funny how they can make you so happy. I've read a million times dogs relieve stress from your life and I believe it 100%


Thanks, I'm glad to, I glad for all of us who have found the love of a beautiful chi baby or two


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

Ness♥Bella;825346 said:


> What adorable lil Divas!



 Thank you



Shamelle said:


> Thanks, I'm glad to, I glad for all of us who have found the love of a beautiful chi baby or two


Me too! I am so glad everybody here has a awesome little Chi to love on and to spoil and make their lives better!:hello1:


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi look how they pose their naturals i just noticed how small they are i always see just their faces but they have very small bodies you are very lucky and their lucky to have you for a mom


----------

